# Hoyt Cam questions? Help Please



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

Based on the Hoyt charts a number 4 cam 1/2 regular adjustable type will give You a 29 inch draw should be able to pick one up in the classifieds


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

OK a quick question. 
If I go from *XT-2000 limbs* that give me a 36.875in ATA, 8.0625in brace, and a 24.5-27in draw length and *XT-3000 limbs* give me a 40.75in ATA, 8.375in brace, ???Draw length. *How much does the draw length move?* Based on my calculations the brace moves .3125in. If the cams remain the same what would the new Draw be? 26.5-29???


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Also watch out with limbs ie what poundage as when you change the draw length the poundge will change . You might end up tearing your hair out with limbs cams & strings


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

bowfreak1970 said:


> OK a quick question.
> If I go from *XT-2000 limbs* that give me a 36.875in ATA, 8.0625in brace, and a 24.5-27in draw length and *XT-3000 limbs* give me a 40.75in ATA, 8.375in brace, ???Draw length. *How much does the draw length move?* Based on my calculations the brace moves .3125in. If the cams remain the same what would the new Draw be? 26.5-29???


Ok I need twoe more bits of info on Your Module what is the highest setting F or is it E and do You think You want any more than 29 inches ie 29.5. I believe the highest module position will be F. if that is the case You are going to come up .5 inch short as max for #1 cam on that bow with XT3000 limbs is 28.5 inch draw at the F setting.
For XT3000 a number 2 cam at F setting will go to 29.5 with XT3000 limbs. 

I recomended earlier number 4 cam but a number 3 cam will make 29 on xt2000 limbs at the max F position so if You absolutely have no need to maybe go to 29.5 inch draw pick the number 3 they will be more efficient in longest slot. However if You think You may need 29.5 go with my initial recommendation of a number 4 cam.

I made the opposite change I went down from Number 5's to number 3's on an ultratec to be able to have cam at max setting and I am very happy I did. my bow max weight dropped a negligable 3 lbs.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Current bow setup: 2003 Protec, XT2000 limbs (30-40lb), H1-TR-HL cams (24.5-27in adjustable), 38in ATA, 7.75 Brace

My calculated draw is 28.7in. I shoot my kids bow at 28in and it feels short. I shoot my old tank at 29 and it feel okay and because it has round wheels can easily pull it into the 29.5 range. 
I was told if I am going to use spirals use #4.5 for 29, #4 for 28.75, or #3.5 to get 28.5. I was told otherwise the cams will rip out of my hands. I would like XT3000's because it makes the bow able to be used as a finger shooter or I would like XT500's and pump up the FPS. The XT2000 are just on it right now (30-40lb based on the H1-TR-HL cams and 38in ATA). I do realize that changing the cams to a 29in draw increases the poundage to about 47lb that okay. The problem is this bow was not offered with XT500's or XT1000's so Hoyt is no help at all. Optimally I would like C=3 cams which would get me 26-29 based on my estimates and your advice. That would give me that ability to use the 26 for my girl and the 29 for me. For the few times when she wants to go shooting at the club. with a simple twist of a allen wrench. Which would make her draw weight ~40lb and mine 47 on the same bow just by twisting the mods.

*So where can I get Number C=3 or D=4 cams or mods?* My dealer has a set of D=4 mods but on wheel and a set of E=5 wheels and and no mods. His advice was to use the E=5's because they are the most adjustable. He stated C=3's are 26.5-29, D=4's are 28.5-29.5, and the E=5's are 28-30. (Less efficient but more adjustable). I just can't win right now...


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

I understand I had to be very patient and closely watched the classifieds under Accessories there is then sub topic strings cams limbs that is where I would look and where I picked up my number 3 cam.5. I have seen number 3's there time to time but You better jump on them cause that size tends to go quick. You also did not mention if looking for silver or bronze cams the silver ones seem to be more available and I see them listed from time to time. Spirals are great if you get the exact right size for your draw/ Your Dealer is correct do not creep with a spiral. The Cam.5 is much more forgiving if you slightly creep.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just because I have been asked several times about an X6 Vantage Configuration:
*X6* (X6 Vantage = XT500 limbs), This bow is based on estimates only see the explanation below.
*X7* (X7 Vantage = XT1000 limbs, w/Cam 1/2 plus), *Hoyt has a chart*
*X8 *(X8 Vantage = XT2000 limbs w/Cam 1/2 plus), This a Vantage Pro w/o Spirals *Hoyt has a chart*
*Vantage Pro* (Vantage Pro = XT2000 limbs w/Spiral Cams) *Hoyt has a chart*
*Vantage Elite* (Vantage Elite = XT3000 limbs w/Cam 1/2 (A-cams should max out at 30.5), Cam 1/2 plus (A-Cams should max out at 29.5 or B-cams should max out at 30.5), or Wheel 1/2 *(Use the Hoyt chart)*)



jbush said:


> I saw a post u made about putting xt500 limbs on an X7 riser with spirals. I'd appreciate any info that you have on this. What deflections on the xt500 limbs to get between 60 and 70lbs, what #spirals to give me a 28" draw and what string & cable lengths. Thanks,Jason


*Deflection should be around ~135, the Spirals should be 4, and the string should be (String - 60.50, Control Cable - 46.00, Buss cable - 43.00)*

*Why I believe the numbers should be that* - Deflection: 
Because limbs need to get stiffer the longer they get to hold the same poundage the numbers shrink to get the same poundage for shorter limbs. I base this on the fact that on my Protec XT2000 86=70lb, with XT3000 96=70lb, and with XT4000 96=~65lb. As a result of this I estimate the following numbers. As for strings you should be around a 40.125 ATA and a brace around 6.625...

*Known Information:*
•	Limb Lengths - XT500 Limbs = 12 5/8in, XT1000 Limbs = 13in, XT2000 Limbs = 14in, XT3000 = 15in, XT4000 = 17in
•	*X7 Vantage* 60lb XT1000's 120 with Cam 1/2 Plus or C-2 cams, (Hoyt provided numbers) and ~124 w/Spirals 
•	*X7 Vantage* 70lb XT1000's 140 with Cam 1/2 Plus or C-2 cams, (Hoyt provided numbers) and ~144 w/Spirals 
*~Estimated Numbers:*
•	60lb XT500's ~~115-120
•	70lb Xt500's ~~135-140

*These numbers are from the Contender with XT3000*. This bow has *almost the exact same ATA* and the *brace height is 1.125 longer* *so add 1in to the spirals to make-up for the difference in brace* then the bows are approximately 1/8 of an inch from the same and that can be adjusted out when you tune it.
*Draw cycle = brace - draw length*
*XT3000 Contender 29in DL*
(Let-off), (Brace), (ATA), (DL), (Spiral), (String), (Control), (Buss)
65%, 7.750, 41.000, 29, 4, 60.50, 46.00, 43.00
*XT500 X6 Vantage, 28in DL*
65%, 6.625, 40.125, 28, 4, 60.50, 46.00, 43.00

While your at it make me some strings for my bow... as a thank you
(XT3000 Contender numbers for 4.5 Spirals) I can wind up the 1/4 on the Buss for adjustments later.
String - 62.25, Control Cable - 46.00, Buss Cable - 43.00 
Or 
Cam 1/2 D-Cams for the vantage X7 based on cam change from Cam 1/2 plus to regular Cam 1/2's.
String - 57.75, Control Cable - 45.75, Buss cable - 43


----------

